# New-Just needing help



## cubbybear (Mar 5, 2012)

I am new to this board but have had IBS for 15+ years. I guess I have IBS-A. I don't have a special diet and don't really know my trigger foods. I can eat on thing one day and it does not bother me and 3 days later I can eat the same thing and be in the bathroom all night. I went out to eat on Saturday night, I had salad, steak, and a baked potato and and was hurting all night. We went to a movie after dinner and I was so bloated and in so much pain, along with cramping. I am usually bothered after I eat dinner within 15 minutes I will have cramping and will be on the toilet the rest of the night. But then after that I won't poop for 4-5 days. I am always bloated and have gas, and it smells horrible so I usually hold it in if I am in public.My Dr. told me to dry a probiotic and keep a food journal. I don't even know where to start with what to try and far as how to feel better. As far as what to eat, any natural remedies for gas and bloating. I am open to any suggestions! Thanks!Oh and I also have Fibro, anxiety and depression. I have been on Lorazapam and Desimprimine for several years. My body and joints hurt everyday!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well TRY the probiotic and give it a good decent try of several weeks. I don't know what your worst symptoms are.. when you say you are "on the toliet all night".. what does that mean?? With Diarhhea??... Constipation?? Just gas.. what???


----------



## cubbybear (Mar 5, 2012)

BQ said:


> Well TRY the probiotic and give it a good decent try of several weeks. I don't know what your worst symptoms are.. when you say you are "on the toliet all night".. what does that mean?? With Diarhhea??... Constipation?? Just gas.. what???Sorry, I guess I need to be more descriptive! My worst symptoms are bloating and gas. When I say "on the toilet all night" I mean explosive runny poop!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try the probiotic. Eat a lower fat diet. No junk. Low fat lean proteins that are baked,boiled or broiled or grilled. Well cooked veggies.Some folks find a lower carb diet can help firm up stool.Here is a gas prevention diet:http://gicare.com/Diets/Colon-Gas-Flatus-Prevention.aspxCo-locate simethicone(an anti-gas medication) WITH your food so take it WITH meals.Some folks find Calcium Carbonate supplements can help them firm up Diarrhea. Please see the first page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread stuck to the top of the Diarrhea Forum for directions on how to take the calcium carbonate properly. (Site navigator is on thebottom right of every page.)


----------

